# 1930s Tin Toys



## jays emporium (Sep 21, 2010)

I am the sole heir to my 95 year old aunt's estate.  She passed away 2 months ago and we are now going through a 80 year accumulation of stuff.  She was unmarried and on the verge of being a hoarder.  The house and two storage buildings are stacked full of all kinds of treasures.  Last Saturday I found a box of toys from about 1930.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 21, 2010)

Buck Rogers Ray Gun.  These sell for about $120. in this condition.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 21, 2010)

Mickey Mouse telephone.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 21, 2010)

Paper mache easter rabbit candy container.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 21, 2010)

New York railway station MARX toy from 1928.  One of these in original box sold for $1300. recently.  This is not working but should bring $300.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 21, 2010)

MARX Speed Boy Delivery


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2010)

WoW great find, Its a good thing you know what you've got. Sorry about your aunt but glad she was a collector (saver) of pieces of history.


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh WoW!! I only dream of such treasures....-Julie


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 21, 2010)

You had me with the Buck Rogers laser .Wow is right !
  bill


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

Jay, I have a freind who has over 3000 things mickey in a room dedicated to him, if you consider selling the phone please let me know, she would definetly be interested but I'm not too sure on her finance situation. She has some older stuff and a ton of new stuff people pick up for her when they see it so if the price is right she may want it.
     Nice stuff by the way,
                                       Jim


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 21, 2010)

The Mickey Mouse telephone is interesting because Mickey Mouse was created in 1928.  These toys date from 1928-1934 so this is a really early Mickey item.  There have been probably hundreds of different Mickey Mouse telephones produced over the past 82 years but this is one of the first.  Here is a link to a similar one on ebay that may be even older than mine.  The cutout mouse is the same but the telephone style is different.  I think the value of mine would be about $150. in the condition it was found.  This stuff will be on ebay in about a month.
 Jay


Mickey Mouse Toy Telephone - NN Hill Brass 1930's - WDE[/align]


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 21, 2010)

Very cool...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like you inheireted some pretty cool stuff Jay,....sorry to hear about the demise of your aunt....Oh well,...we all gotta go sometime,... Anyhow, having said that, The red tin truck is way cool,...looks like some real interesting stuff there.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't know what this was until I found it in a book.  Amos & Andy Fresh Air Taxi Candy Container, worth about $400.  Of course on mine one of them lost his head so probably not worth much.


----------



## sketch (Sep 22, 2010)

Jay,

 Wish I could find a Buck Rogers ray gun like that to go with this 1950s (I think) wallpaper, found while redoing a room in my house. 
 Anyone know anything 1950s wallpaper?

 Tony


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 21, 2010)

I put 23 toys on ebay and the auctions closed last night.  Ebay may be slow on some things but not on these.  Most of the toys had damage or missing parts so I started them cheap and didn't expect much.  All sold, the total brought over $1100.  Some highlights:
 Buck Rogers pistol $143.
 Mickey Mouse phone $105.
 Speed Boy Motorcycle $150.
 Amos & Andy candy container (broken) $114.
 Wooden pull toy missing 2 wheels was $15. with 20 seconds left, sold for $127.
 N Y Rail Station only brought $90.
 A tin ladder missing whatever went with it sold for $53.
 Red stake truck $70.
 I wish I could find some more of that stuff.  We're only about 1/3 done cleaning out that shed, maybe there's more.
 Jay


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice going!  That's fun stuff.  I hope you keep something for yourself.


----------



## Wangan (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother,she had some interesting things.I saw a Buck Rogers ray gun in a different style,all in black,back in 1977 for $75.00.It came apart in half to cock it and boy was that baby loud! I see yours was manufactured by Daisy.Does it shoot BB`s?


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 21, 2010)

The Buck Rogers pistol by Daisey does not shoot bb's.  It makes a loud pop when you pull the trigger and it has a place where you insert a flint and it's supposed to spark.  I couldn't figure out how to insert the flint though.  In 1935 it sold for 50 cents.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Nice going!  That's fun stuff.  I hope you keep something for yourself.


 
 My wife and daughter kept the rabbit candy containers and the moo cow.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 21, 2010)

> and the moo cow


 Nice stuff jay the train thing blows my mind. Why so little, that and the motorcycle were my favs.


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2010)

MAN I LOVED THAT N.Y. STATION!! ALL IS COOL! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE!! JAMIE


----------

